

Incudine – Real-Time Audio/DSP Programming in Common Lisp - typedweb
http://incudine.sourceforge.net/

======
SuddsMcDuff
Any plans to move away from Sourceforge?

~~~
zamalek
Agreed. Is there a mirror somewhere? Anyone running uBlock probably won't be
looking at this project.

~~~
typedweb
It's a git repo and it's GPL so I might move it over to GitHub when I get a
chance.

------
typedweb
Here's a quick (ambient) sample I did with it last night with abridged source
code in the song comment:

    
    
        https://soundcloud.com/kruhft/incudine1

------
eggy
This is pretty much what I was hoping for. I couldn't get Extempore running
correctly, so I was using Taube's Grace all-in-one executable for my Windows
machine. Any chance this compiles on Windows, or are too many Linux library
dependencies? My ideal is this with a gsl environment like shadertoy. I know
Overtone has Shadertone, but I am not a clojure fan; I prefer CL.

